# Shifter rattle revisited



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I had to post this as new, because I wanted to make sure those having similar problems read this. 

You all know I am in a 2 dealer situation that I will eventually fix, but I am in "process" right now so I must see this set of downs play out. 

Turns out that the GTO was returned to Ford from Pontiac today "noting" that the shifter rattle cannot be fixed. The service person from Ford was off today so I am missing some information. I've heard the rattle under brisk acceleration in all gears- Ford service heard it as well. 

Can any of you comment on your M6 and if you know what the problem may be. I've read here that it's and "O" ring that has to be replaced. I 've also read here that some type of epoxy must be applied to the shifter assembly. Those at least are 2 plausible solutions. I was told that Pontiac was going to replace my shifter assembly but I cannot confirm that until I speak with service tomorrow morning. 
I think this Pontiac place is full of it and they just don't want to work on the car.
I have been without the GTO from December 27th and is ongoing still. 

:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear you are still having issues with this. My shifter is rattle free and shifts like it did when knew. I'd take the car to Pontiac and discuss it with them.

Maybe the Pontiac dealer is getting tired of a Ford Dealer coming over and telling them what's wrong with the car? Even though it's your car, they are representing you.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Sorry to hear you are still having issues with this. My shifter is rattle free and shifts like it did when knew. I'd take the car to Pontiac and discuss it with them.
> 
> Maybe the Pontiac dealer is getting tired of a Ford Dealer coming over and telling them what's wrong with the car? Even though it's your car, they are representing you.


:agree
I have no rattle issues either. But, as Judge said, best if you talk face to face with the Pontiac service advisor. 

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Time to take the middle man out of the picture.

Thanks


----------



## Cobra427 (Jan 13, 2008)

If you take the shifter knob off and place some Black Silicone Adhesive in there (or Skilaflex) and let it cure overnight without touching it it should resolve the issue. GM puts this on the stock shifter knob so it either worked free or was never put on at the factory.

You will need to take off part of the center console to get to it, it is pretty easy to do but you do have to be careful about not snapping anything plastic.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Cobra427 said:


> If you take the shifter knob off and place some Black Silicone Adhesive in there (or Skilaflex) and let it cure overnight without touching it it should resolve the issue. GM puts this on the stock shifter knob so it either worked free or was never put on at the factory.
> 
> You will need to take off part of the center console to get to it, it is pretty easy to do but you do have to be careful about not snapping anything plastic.



Can you post a link to the procedure for removing the knob? I have the rattle, (really more of a buzz) in the shift knob and the rattle problem in the shifter itself on acceleration. I would rather fix it myself if it is not too difficult. I hate dealers.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Agreed on the dealers. I had Friday off so I rode out to where one dealer took my car- to another dealer 50 miles away. To make a long story short, they called the original dealer to pick up my car- they did not hear the rattle. I then took the service manager out for a spin in the rain, and it came through loud and clear. They still have the car so I am hoping they figured out its silicone on the knob. We'll see.


----------



## Cobra427 (Jan 13, 2008)

Tacmedic said:


> Can you post a link to the procedure for removing the knob? I have the rattle, (really more of a buzz) in the shift knob and the rattle problem in the shifter itself on acceleration. I would rather fix it myself if it is not too difficult. I hate dealers.


Here is the instruction link from the Billet Pro website. 

Billet Products Australia

These are very good instructions with pictures. (I followed these when I installed my shifter)

Use only this adhesive Permatex Black Silicone Adhesive very important! And be sure to clean up the shifter shaft of all old adhesive - even in the groove.










and when you pull the knob off make sure your forehead is not above it!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

This thread from another forum might help.... 

LS1GTO.com Forums - How to fix a rattling shifter.

No shifter rattle in my goat.


----------



## Cobra427 (Jan 13, 2008)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> This thread from another forum might help....
> 
> LS1GTO.com Forums - How to fix a rattling shifter.
> 
> No shifter rattle in my goat.


That's a *different rattle issue* but another possibility. I would do the test he suggests at the beginning of the post to make SURE before you pry that piece off. I would think if this was the case you could see movement in the piece just by nudging it with your finger. 

I can tell you my shifter did not rattle, until I reassembled it without the Black Silicone Adhesive, which I did intentionally until I knew it was permanent.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That website did not cover how to fix the rattle unless I missed something. 
Service still has my car and has ordered a whole new assembly from Cincinnati so I'll let you know how it turns out.:confused


----------



## ray9250 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, how's it going, I'm new on here, but I have a similar problem. I just bought a 06 gto, 6 speed with 12,500 miles, and I hear a rattling sound too. I took it to aamco since they look at it for free and they said that it's coming from inside the transmission. I just want to make sure if it's the shifter or not before having someone take the tranny off. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it. I was also wondering if it would have anything to do with someone who shifted from first to second when it says shift from first to fourth (I did that without knowing a couple of times while test driving it). Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ray9250 said:


> Hi, how's it going, I'm new on here, but I have a similar problem. I just bought a 06 gto, 6 speed with 12,500 miles, and I hear a rattling sound too. I took it to aamco since they look at it for free and they said that it's coming from inside the transmission. I just want to make sure if it's the shifter or not before having someone take the tranny off. If anyone can help I'd appreciate it. I was also wondering if it would have anything to do with someone who shifted from first to second when it says shift from first to fourth (I did that without knowing a couple of times while test driving it). Thanks



Hey Ray.....Welcome to the forum.... If you force the stick from 1st to 2nd while the lock out is engaged, damage can occur. It is mentioned in the owner's manual. I'd take it to your Pontiac Dealer and get the process started in correcting it.

Many guys on here installed a cags eliminator which will bypass the skip shift problem. This may be a viable option for you if you want to eliminate that annoying feature.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The Pontiac dealer has my car and they are replacing my shifter assembly for the rattle. I had to take the service tech for a ride while I drove for them to acknowledge hearing it. I gave them the step by step instructions posted on this site but they prefer to replace the whole unit because it's warranted.
Try having someone drive with you and have them apply grip pressure between shifts, to the shift knob as soon as it rattles. If the rattle stops, thats a good indication that it is in the knob.

Your rattle may be coming from elsewhere and I would have Pontiac look at it under warranty, before having your trans looked at by AAMCO.
You can view the previous replies on this thread for possible solutions that have worked. 

I let you know how mine turns out when I get the car back.


----------



## ray9250 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks alot for the advice GTO Judge and raspantienator. I'll take it to the pontiac dealership tommorow and see what they say.


----------



## ZXGTO.com (Jan 18, 2008)

Well cobra427 I read your post and your link you posted up. Ripped the shifter apart and fixed it like you talked about. It seems to be a lot more solid than it was before, but the weather here in pittsburgh sucks so i didnt get to drive the car yet. I'll let you know how it worked out!


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I also have the rattle since day 1, bought the car new, and have never abused it, or even missed a shift. It's driving me nuts, along with the stupid engine tick that sounds like a worn-out, 150K-mile engine. 
My rattle seems to come from the shifter assembly itself (our shifter is a 'remote' unit, behind the tranny opening). 
Anyway, a guy disassembled the knob and said gluing the plastic (I thought it was metal) silver plate that has the gear pattern and said the noise is gone. I'll probably try that as a new assembly will probably do the same thing. I rather not let a tech touch my car if I can avoid it, but am almost decided to just get rid of the car. I was expecting some crude details, but not the worst build quality I've ever seen. Will attempt to fix the most annoying rattles and noises in order to avoid losing my a$$ on a trade, but am ready to move on if that fails. Good evening folks.
JC


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I can't say I blame you ELP. I'm at that point as well. I received a call from Pontiac service which has my car for the shifter rattle. The new shifter assembly has not arived so my car has been in service for 27 straight days. I brought the GTO in October and its been serviced for the shifter, bumper, alarm/safety mode malfunction, shifter rattle and battery. 
I composed a letter to the dealer last night elaborating my service issues and confidence in the car and have formally requested them to take the car back. 

I've wanted the new GTO's before they hit the shores here. I thought their quality was high as well. Hands down kill a mustang GT for performance and interior fit and finish. I've just hit my limit.

Hopefully yours is fixed ZX- you did it in a day so that's pretty good.

Others on this forum swear by their GTO's . I however have been swearing at my GTO.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Hey rasp.... if your car is down because of the rattle.....I see no reason why you could not be driving it as you wait for the part to come in. Seems silly to let the car sit because of a rattle. I'd be driving it until the part comes in. 
Just my .02.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The car is 60 miles away, I work 12 hour days and some nights and ..I'm on the tail end of Ford still taking the charge of this run. I'm letting this one play out but, I've requested Ford to buy back the car. 
Don't think they will but I put it in writing.
I always appreciate your 2 cents which is worth tons more!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Just an update for those Goat fellas following along. 

Pontiac retuned my GTO to Ford after the shifter repair was completed today and I picked it up this afternoon. I am glad to say that the rattle is completely gone so all I hear is raw power when I accelerate.arty:

Ford did receive my letter requesting to take back the car and they are offering me a 2007 Mustang GT premium + 4200.00 for the GTO or a cash settlement of 22000 just to take the GTO back without a trade.

The Pontiac dealer called me and I did tell them from now on I will be dealing directly with them and leaving Ford out of the picture.....if I keep the GTO- I liked this dealer and service dept. but they are 60 miles away.

I know the Mustang is not the performer of the GTO but I am leary of the GTO with my experiences. I know you guys are all such gentlemen (except Wing Nut:lol and would not imagine telling me what to do, but I am at a crossroads and leave myself open to the forum. The GTO has 12000 unanswered miles before I owned it and a significant service record after I owned,,,,,for nothing serious I should add. 
I think I need a cold one-my brain is exhausted.


----------



## ZXGTO.com (Jan 18, 2008)

Keep the goat rasp. I have a buddy that has a 07 Z06 and guess what! His shifter just started to make noise! Its a GM thing. All the shifters that have the plastic caps on top make noise after awhile. I would hate to see you get rid of your car over something like that. The mustang is a nice car but hands down does not compare to the GTO. But you are a big boy, so do whatever you feel will work best for you.

P.S. I fixed my shifter in my garage in a hour. Drove the car today and you dont hear a thing!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Since your problem is fixed, give yourself some time to enjoy the car with no issues. You've been dealing with problems mostly generated from a 3rd party than the car. This problem could have been resolved a while ago and being it went so long you built up resentment towards the car. 

You now have a dealer you feel comfortable with even though they are an hour away... How often will you be taking your car there for warranty service? Hopefully you won't but if you do you know what to expect. Since you purchased the car at the Ford dealer, use them for non warranty work if need be. 

Enjoy this car problem free for a while before making a decision... 

Keep in mine.... Fords are NOT problem free... They are notorious for recalls.
If you are on the fence on what to do.. DO NOT get rid of it. Only dump it if you are hell bent on it. 

Last thing you need is to run into the new owner of the car and he tells you the car is perfect with no defects after you unloaded it out of spite.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

This is a true crossroad for me because as you know, I have been thinking of trading the GTO for a month now. The offer from Ford is on the table so I figure that if it's going to happen, now is the time. Judge and ZX make good sense because the problems were minor and the jest of it was with working through multiple dealers. 

Oddly enough, in my crazy state which I am currently in, I posted my options on the Mustang Forum and I was surprised to read the responses. I just wanted to know why the Mustang would be a better choice from the Pony group.
Too my surprise:
A few posts even preferred the GTO due to it's low numbers out there and its power. One response sighted the GTO styling to be too common and not noticeable but overall, the GTO has more respect from the Ford group than I expected. 

I am pondering your words gentleman and If I make it through the weekend with no deals, I will remain with the herd and will bring my Goat to new levels.

Thank you.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> This is a true crossroad for me because as you know, I have been thinking of trading the GTO for a month now. The offer from Ford is on the table so I figure that if it's going to happen, now is the time. Judge and ZX make good sense because the problems were minor and the jest of it was with working through multiple dealers.
> 
> Oddly enough, in my crazy state which I am currently in, I posted my options on the Mustang Forum and I was surprised to read the responses. I just wanted to know why the Mustang would be a better choice from the Pony group.
> Too my surprise:
> ...


Frank. Buddy. 
As the others have said, now that you have your car back and your problems are fixed, don't give up the ship. You have not even had a spring/summer season to enjoy your car.
Yes, it had a few minor issues, but, come on, you bought a used car! What used car doesn't have a few minor issues. I had more minor issues with my car when I bought it, and I just got them taken care of and have had more than a year of driving excitment since. 
Give it a chance Frank. You'll be glad you did.

I had to run out and get some burgers for me and my son last night, so here is just a sample of what you might give up.

YouTube - Night Cruise Part 1

YouTube - Night Cruise Part 2

Russ  <-------me, after a quick burger run


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for taking me along for the ride with your son. That was really fun-I'm still smiling. The car does excite your senses.

The HID's look nice too.

Thanks for you thoughts as well. At this point, I am more inclined to stay put. 
I will take a ride to at least see the car that's on the block...I have too.

I can't picture a Mustang turning me over though- I think the idea of starting new has my excited but my perception that the GTO is all the round the nicer car- I just have to regain my faith.

Thanks Russ.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ford Mustang GT in My Driveway*

Ford unexpectedly left a Mustang GT in my driveway. I can describe it color wise as Spice red with 2 tanish/gold strips down the middle. My first impression getting in the car was how plastic the interior finish appeared. Not nearly as smooth or rich as the GTO. Looking at the GTO and the Mustang side by side, the mustang has more visual impact or appeal. The engine compartment is also not as nice looking however, the engine is seated higher up and gives an impression of greater size than the GTO's- it's only a 4.6 liter.

The ride: big hood initially makes the car seem less athletic but the visual deception soon disappears once driven. Upon acceleration, it definately is not the "S%^& eating grin" on your face launch that the GTO gives, however the car pulls very strong and sounds awesome as well. 
Cruising is delightful as the car seems to be more forgiving on the road. The 5 speed manual is smooth and no problem with frequent stops. The clutch bites soon and I've stalled the car 3 times when negotiating out of my driveway. The clutch feel is better in the GTO- maybe I'm more used to it. 

I was planning to take a Dunkin Donuts run with the GT 6am this morning but I awoke to 2 inches of the white stuff so here I am instead. I put on 50 miles yesterday and my driving impressions are making me now consider this car. The other appealing factor is this car is new...I'd be the first owner.

I must decide very soon.

Thanks for listening to a rant from the raspantienator.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Ford unexpectedly left a Mustang GT in my driveway. I can describe it color wise as Spice red with 2 tanish/gold strips down the middle. My first impression getting in the car was how plastic the interior finish appeared. Not nearly as smooth or rich as the GTO. Looking at the GTO and the Mustang side by side, the mustang has more visual impact or appeal. The engine compartment is also not as nice looking however, the engine is seated higher up and gives an impression of greater size than the GTO's- it's only a 4.6 liter.
> 
> The ride: big hood initially makes the car seem less athletic but the visual deception soon disappears once driven. Upon acceleration, it definately is not the "S%^& eating grin" on your face launch that the GTO gives, however the car pulls very strong and sounds awesome as well.
> Cruising is delightful as the car seems to be more forgiving on the road. The 5 speed manual is smooth and no problem with frequent stops. The clutch bites soon and I've stalled the car 3 times when negotiating out of my driveway. The clutch feel is better in the GTO- maybe I'm more used to it.
> ...


Hey Frank,
Only you can decide what is right for you. I know we all rag on Mustangs all the time, but, honestly, I think they are nice looking cars. I have never driven one, so I can't comment on how they are in that respect. I haven't driven one, because I have never had the need to drive one. I have my GTO, and that is enough to satisfy me.
If you do decide to go Mustang, better get your wrist's in shape for all the waving you'll do to all of the many, many, many more Mustang driver's you will pass.
There is much to be said about standing apart from the crowd, rather then blending in. :cool

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Whatever you decision you make..... Make it, and don't look back.
They employed the ....We will let the car speak for itself routine.

It's funny.....when they first came out in 2005, you couldn't get a test drive in one...Now they are leaving them in people's driveways. :rofl::rofl:

Sales are lagging that bad on all Ford cars they are now throwing cars at people. 

If you go with the Stang....... hang around here. :cheers:cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

You guys are great and make me laugh. 
My plan is to take the GT out to coin wash and rinse it clean of all the salt and sand I put on it. Then to park it in front of the Ford dealer with a note asking Jeff, the owner to call me and thanking him for the chance to trade, but I will stay with the GTO.
I will then tell him my plan to have Ford 1- complete the minor paint touch up on the GTO, 2- replace the battery(still wasn't done and Ford can take care of this as they promised), 3 -thank them for their efforts in servicing the GTO. As I said, the dealers are friends and I rather not discuss my plans to service directly with Mangino's Pontiac. They have tried their best to assist me. Manginos Knows I will be dealing directly with them, and they are very good with it.

I hope the GT bug doesn't inject any further venom when I drive it back today.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> I hope the GT bug doesn't inject any further venom when I drive it back today.


You have the anti-venom....... 400 horses.:cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That is true Judge:lol:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

When you get back in your GTO, just sit there for a moment, look around you and think: "It's like getting into a luxury car!: LOL!

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

You are correct Russ- I sat in it for a while and played a cd. It is a beautiful cockpit. The knobs and switches have a much better quality feel than in the GT.

I dropped off the GT at the dealers 5 minutes ago. They are closed, but I left them a letter stating that I will keep the GTO, and work through the cobwebs to get the GTO up to speed. I need to find my confidence level in this car again. 

I still have the HID's in the box- maybe we'll get an early spring so I can install them and ride again. That will definately help and oh yeah.....400 HParty:


----------



## ZXGTO.com (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats on keeping the goat!:cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank ZX- I'll sleep a little better at night as well now.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Update on my shifter issue...*

..I just got back from the dealer. I have to say, I was not expecting much after hearing horror stories about service. I always buy used and pay cash, so I usually work on my cars myself and have never owned a car that was under warranty.

They were very nice and asked if I could wait for 30 about minutes for them to check it out. They offered to have the courtesy van take me to get some breakfast, but I said that I would rather wait in the lounge. They drove the car and came back with an order for a new shift knob and advised me that they would call me when it came in, (about a week).

They apologized for not having the part in stock and had looked around at surrounding dealers to try to get one sooner.

So far so good. They said they can fix it while I wait when the part comes in, then will go on a test drive with me to make sure the problem has been corrected.

They also pulled up the warranty dates on it, (I bought it used from a private party), and the service history.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That sounds very good- let me know how yours comes back. Rattle free I hope.
Mine returned rattle free but I only tested it for 4 miles. Winters are harsher here so it will be a while before I can run my Goat through the paces again.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok folks- I've be quietly waiting for the Bullitt Mustang to come in. As some of you know, Ford has been attemping to satisfy my service woes by offering me a trade on a GT. Had it for the weekend and it was nice but not nice enough. Their last shot was for a new arrival....a Bullitt Mustang in Highlander Green.

After driving it for 50 miles, I decided to again, to stay with the GTO and to stop my pursuit of swapping. The Bullitt is quite a nice upgrade from the GT but not worth the extra 10g's for the GTO in my opinion. The GTO just is a better level car-even the hood is supported with shocks vs the Mustangs post in the hole trick.

I suppose I will check out the Camaros and Challengers when they hit the showrooms, but I really have to spend more driving time in the GTO and hope that the spiders are finally out of this car.

I am looking forward to meeting some of you at the Spring and summer GTO gatherings as well.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Update,,,,,*

Just got back from Beaman Pontiac in Nashville. They had ordered the shift knob the last time I was there. They called me to let me know it came in, I stopped by today and they fixed it in 45 minutes. No more rattle. Overall a good experience with the service department.


----------

